# Ceiling painting



## rjsabajr (Jul 18, 2012)

Just finished this ceiling just wanted to share


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

That is very cool. Very clean


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

looks blue


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice looking work. I like color on a ceiling.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Have sprayer will travel. Nice look, I love the sheen level too. Going that dark a blue and yet light won't be an issue with that much reflection.


----------



## PrecisionContracting (May 11, 2013)

Awesome work! Reminds me of a basement I did in UNC blue and Ultra Pure White.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Very nice work.I like a ceiling with color too.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

That turned out great!


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

That is awsome, is that residential space? or is it some sort of commercial setting.. tough to tell from the pics. Regardless, it looks beauty!


----------



## rjsabajr (Jul 18, 2012)

wje said:


> That is awsome, is that residential space? or is it some sort of commercial setting.. tough to tell from the pics. Regardless, it looks beauty!


It's a clients living room


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Home run!:thumbsup:


----------

